# How long till the egg hatches



## Fran21 (Jun 2, 2013)

Here in New York City, pigeons are often looked at as unclean and disease-ridden. I've heard them called "rats with wings" more than once. I've always liked pigeons, find it pretty amazing that they can survive in such a crazy urban environment.

Maybe that's why a pair of pigeons chose my air conditioner to make a nest on. I had a towel on the a/c because the a/c upstairs was always dripping on mine and banging, and the towel muffled the tapping. I guess the birds found the towel to be a good place to make a nest.

I've been leaving them alone, though I find it so fascinating how the male and female switch places and take turns on the egg (there is just one). I've been leaving the blinds and curtains down but I do peek now and them through the window above the a/c. The bird is only inches from me through the glass but doesn't seem to feel threatened. At least it just looks at me and stays there. I know there is only one egg because I heard cooing and looked out as they were switching places. There isn't any "nest " left at this point although in the beginning there was some fluff and twigs. Now it's just towel!

I have a few questions, if anyone can help me. The nesting seemed to start about 3 weeks ago. It was mild out, 70's. Last week we had a freaky cold spell, 40 degrees, and then a lot of cold rain. Patiently the birds sat through it all on that nest. Now it's really hot, yesterday was 96'. I am not putting the a/c on for fear of disturbing the nest. I am just wondering, could the egg have died in that ice cold weather? Do the birds know if the egg is not viable? Because to be honest, I was sweltering yesterday with just a fan on and it's okay as long as I know it's for a good cause.

My other question is, if the baby bird is born, what stops it from falling off the air conditioner? I mean, I'm on the 3rd floor and the a/c is only maybe a few feet long. Does the mother stay with it and prevent that once the baby bird starts hopping around? I feel like a worried grandma. My friends are all making fun of me, ("it's just a pigeon, get a life"), but I just think life in all forms is prescious.

I appreciate any advice as I am a complete dummy when it comes to birds. Thanks !


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the egg if fertile would hatch at about 19 days after they starting sitting on it, you may not see it as they sit pretty tight when it hatches and a few days after, but if you look at the right time you may see them feeding it. Im not sure how it will stay on the air conditioner when it is more mobile, but that is usually closer to weaning time any way, they sit pretty still for at least three weeks the fourth week they are closer to weaning and may beable to fly on the 5th week. so there may be a week in there where it could tumble over, but pigeons have babies in the worst of places and succeed as you know.


----------



## Fran21 (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you Spirit wings, I appreciate your reply & information a lot.

Looks like it's going to be a long hot summer for me !!!


----------



## Fran21 (Jun 2, 2013)

You and everyone on this site know so much about this topic. I'm enjoying just reading all the different posts and learning about these amazing birds.

What I mostly want to know is, will pigeons keep sitting on a dead egg? I mean, it's been 3 weeks and no baby bird. The towel is really dirty and I would even put a different one out there but I think maybe you're not supposed to touch the egg. Also, if this nest is precarious, should I discourage them from coming back and making another nest in the future? Like, put something on the a/c to stop them?

The sad part is, we had a freak tornado here last year that destroyed all the big trees on the block. So now all the birds have nowhere else to roost I guess. Plus the squirrels rule the fire esapes.

Anyway, thank you for any advice. It's crazy but I feel attached to these birds now. Seeing them sit on that nest through the freezing cold with their feathers blowing- it made me really admire their gentle patience and dedication. Taught me a lesson I guess, in this city where everything is a mad rush to get nowhere.
Thank you!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Fran21 said:


> You and everyone on this site know so much about this topic. I'm enjoying just reading all the different posts and learning about these amazing birds.
> 
> What I mostly want to know is, will pigeons keep sitting on a dead egg? I mean, it's been 3 weeks and no baby bird. The towel is really dirty and I would even put a different one out there but I think maybe you're not supposed to touch the egg. Also, if this nest is precarious, should I discourage them from coming back and making another nest in the future? Like, put something on the a/c to stop them?
> 
> ...


where do you live where it is still freezing!?..

If the eggs don't hatch they give up and move on or lay more, if they abandond the eggs then clean the place and discourage furture nests if you want to . pigeons don't nest in trees as they are not native here but from cliffs in europe so they like ledges like cliffs not trees..the reason they like our city buildings.


----------



## Fran21 (Jun 2, 2013)

I Live in N.Y.C. It's been in the 90's now, but for 2 days last week it dropped into the 40's - my heat was actually on! Last year a tornado blew down my block. Did you ever hear of New York City having a tornado? Crazy weather!!

Anyway, the birds are still taking turns on the a/c. They sit in the same exact spot up against the window. Last time I saw the egg was 2 days ago when the bird kind of shifted and I saw it. I try to tap on the glass so the bird will move away but it just looks at me like "What do you want" and moves its beak like it's talking to me (probably saying "go away you stupid woman")

It's got to be 3 weeks now. There is never a time when one bird isn't there. Do I just open the window (I can open it over the a/c) and chase the bird away and clean up the mess? I mean, I guess I was hoping all this effort on both of our parts was not in vain. After 3 weeks is there still a chance a baby bird will hatch? If it's a new egg, will moving it for a few minutes hurt it and cause the birds to abandon it?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

as long as they are sitting on eggs then leave them if that is what you want. she may have not layed them when you thought and they could be ready to hatch..or she is laying more.


----------

